# Remote RC-1 and 7D



## cdn_photog (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi - I just bought a Remote RC-1 and it is working fine with my ELAN 7 film camera. I can't get it to work with my 7D, although others seem to have success. I am using manual focus, and drive is set to the remote setting (tried with/without 2S delay). Is there another setting that I need to change?


----------



## miah (Apr 23, 2013)

You must set the shutter release mode to Self-timer/Remote Control. That tells your 7D to look for and accept the RC-1's signal to trigger the shutter. I don't have a 7D, but that's how it works on my T3i and 5D3.


----------



## cdn_photog (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi miah - if you are referring to drive mode (single shot-->continuous-->high speed-->remote-->remote 2s) yes I have tried that. Am I missing another setting somewhere else?


----------



## miah (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, sorry cdn_photog, it's called Drive Mode, and you want it set to Self-timer:10 sec/Remote Control. Also, remember that the RC-1 must be less than about 15 feet away from the camera and within line-of-sight of the hand grip (even the lens can block the signal). That oval black spot on the front of the grip is the receiver. Finally, I'm assuming the 7D has this receiver--I don't know because I don't have one. I do know the 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D do not, then Canon added it to the 60D. The 5D and most of the Rebels have it, too.


----------



## cdn_photog (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Miah. I have tried all of that, as far as I can tell from the manuals & online I am doing everything needed but it just isn't working. It works fine with my other camera (Elan 7) so it is not the remote itself. I am hoping there is some obscure setting on the 7D that I don't know about.


----------



## miah (Apr 23, 2013)

Have you checked the strength of the RC-1's battery? It may be enough to penetrate the Elan, but not the 7D. Just a thought. Otherwise, I doubt there's an obscure setting that you're missing--Canon's protocol for the RC-1 is the same on the Rebel series, XXD series and 5D, so why would the 7D be different?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2013)

My RC-1 works fine with my 7D, only thing needed is to set it to timer/remote as above and point the RC-1 at the front of the camera.


----------



## Leejo (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine works fine as well on my 7D - with the drive mode set.
(Tested at least in P and in A modes...)
Never tried anything more than right next to the camera - and haven't done that in a while (should check the battery....) 
The receiver is as in the middle of the upper inward curve of the grip - see manual page 16.
Also visible with the right light fall on it. (No good if you point the remote from the left side of the camera...)

Haven't tried it with Magic Lantern installed - but I can't see whay that shouldn't work as well.


----------



## cdn_photog (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the answers. I have tried 3 sets of batteries, so I don't think that is it. I am certain I am using it correctly as shown in the manual, I have read on other forums that they sometimes just don't work with one particular camera, but work fine with another of the same model. I was hoping there was something I was missing, but it doesn't sound like it.


----------



## cdn_photog (Apr 26, 2013)

An update for those looking at their remote options: I bought a RC-6 remote instead, works flawlessly with the 7D and the Elan 7. I guess I just got a bad copy of the RC-1.


----------



## Menace (Apr 27, 2013)

My RC1 used to work perfectly well with the 7D provided the camera was on self timer 2/10 second mode. 

Just make sure you are pointing the remote towards the sensor on the front of the 7d.


----------

